# New Beretta 92FS double label on the box



## dsaucier (Jan 25, 2013)

I just purchased a "New In Box" 92FS INOX. I have zero complaints about the weapon, but I noticed after closer inspection of the box it came in that the sticker with my pistol's serial number was laid over the top of another sticker. What I can read through the label on top says the old label was a 92FS as well but the serial numbers are very different. The label underneath looks like a mirror image of the one on top with that exception and the text that follows INOX on the top label. Is this a common occurance or is there something I should be wary of here?


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Sounds a little fishy to me....they could have switched boxes, because one was damaged, but then, what did the original owner get?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Some of the Italian-made Berettas get a whole new label once they enter the USA. Most of the time, the label will be removed, but other times, not so much. 

Is yours made in Italy? You did say the serial # was different. That kind of throws a wrench into what I was thinking if so. :smt102

Is the box your gun came in blue or silver (gray)?


----------



## dsaucier (Jan 25, 2013)

Mine is US made, markings on the slide and frame are correct for US. The gun itself is silver grey and the box it came in was blue.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

dsaucier said:


> Mine is US made, markings on the slide and frame are correct for US. The gun itself is silver grey and the box it came in was blue.


Well.....it rules out an Italian-made gun.

Not quite sure what to tell you. I guess all that matters is that the serial number on your gun matches the label on the end of the box.

Hard to say what's going on. Dealers do some strange things from time to time. Maybe the dealer lost the original box that your gun came in, and came up with another, and he somehow was able to put a different label over the box that he came up with.

Short story: Years ago, I ordered a 92FS from a wholesaler. The gun arrived via UPS, but along the route, the shipping box got wet. Wet enough, to soak the blue box that my 92FS was in.

I called the wholesaler, told him what happened, and he sent me a brand-new Beretta blue box, but w/o any end labels or markings of any kind.

Anyways, just not sure what to tell you in regards to your box. Don't let the discrepancy bother you though. You have one of the best handguns ever made.


----------



## dsaucier (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks very much. I appreciate your responses. I will just chalk it up to a nuance that adds a little character to an already very nice purchase.


----------



## Couch Potato (Jun 3, 2010)

If you make an account at the Beretta web site, one thing you can do is register your purchase in the "My Gun Vault" area. Part of the process is validation of the serial number and has the benefit of extending the warranty period.


----------

